# Volunteering at SPCA Q's



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey~

Since I'm taking a year off before starting college, I have some free time, and was considering volunteering for the SPCA of Los Angeles. Since I don't drive yet, I'm thinking my parents can drop me off a few weekends a month. After reviewing the application and requirements online, it seems like a lot of work just to get in though. I'm interested in their H.E.A.L. program, socializing potential adoption dogs. For that department I'd have to do the orientation and a handling class.

Anyone have any experiences with the SPCA? What exactly do you do in the required classes? Fun? Boring? Rewarding? Before I submit my application I'd like to hear if anyone has any experiences they could share?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I am a HEAL volunteer at the spcaLA. 

Neither the volunteer orientation nor the HEAL workshop was a big deal. The orientation must be taken by all volunteers and includes a tour of the facilities and a briefing on policies and procedures for dealing with the public. The HEAL workshop is a couple of hours worth of basic dog behavior, followed by two "tests." One is written and allows you to use any notes that you've taken during the workshop to answer some basic questions about dealing with dogs. The other involves actually handling an animal appropriately. The trainers read over your written test, review your performance with the dog, and assign you a competancy level that will determine which shelter dogs you can work with on a regular basis. 

In addition to socializing and training adoptable dogs, the HEAL workshop also allows you to be a part of the Grooming Group, which spruces up the doggies about twice a month. You will also be able to handle dogs at special events. I worked the Mark and Brian adoption event this year. Several hundred animals were adopted that day, including five of the six that I personally showed to potential adopters. It was very rewarding! I was also able to help out at the spcaLA's table in the Emmy Swag Suites. I handled celebrities' dogs when they came to have their portraits done. Some of those portraits will soon be available for purchase on eBay (with all proceeds benefitting the spcaLA, of course!) Just yesterday I was at the Long Beach PAC for a shelter dog obedience class. Six of us volunteers pulled dogs out to work with for a couple of hours of intense training. The more commands the dogs know, the more adoptable they become.

I love working at the shelters. I am mostly at the Hawthorne location, but I make it to Long Beach for the special events. I have just put in an application for my dog and I to join the Animal Assisted Therapy program. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------

